# Speed controller



## execelon7 (Jan 25, 2008)

This controller came from a Nissan forklift model CWP02L25S , with a GE dc 9.9 kw 43.5 volts 1000 rpm motor GE part number 29010-8G200.
SPEED CONTROLLER
TYPE SCE3-N42
MFG.NO 9Y037 (ISO)
Hitachi,Ltd. Tokyo Japan 
Can anyone here give me some info on it ? Thanks, Roger.


----------

